# Bean Recommendations for Latte



## Pratio (Jan 21, 2018)

Does anyone have bean recommendations that accentuate the creaminess of a latte?

I'm a fan of FIX COFFEE's (in London) latte if anyone's had experience reproducing this at home.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Easier to say which beans don't tend to work in a Latte.

Kenyan

Monsoon Malabar

Ethiopians (especially Harrar)

Guatemalan (sometimes OK)

Old Brown Java

For a bean most likely to accentuates the sweetness....probably any good Brazilian especially Bourbon variety (pulped natural), roasted medium to medium dark, but definitely not too light.


----------



## Pratio (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation, interestingly their custom blend includes Kenyan.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Depends what flavours you like, some of my favourite milk drinks have been Ehtiopian Naturals giving that berry milkshake vibe.

And @jeebsy cafe does nothing but natural african coffees and kills it in Glasgow , so horses for courses.

If you must want a chocolate uncomplicated milk drink then get a brazilian but they get a little one dimensional for me after a while.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Union's Bobolink cuts through milk nicely even though it's a light roast.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Depends what flavours you like, some of my favourite milk drinks have been Ehtiopian Naturals giving that berry milkshake vibe.
> 
> And @jeebsy cafe does nothing but natural african coffees and kills it in Glasgow , so horses for courses.


Yep i'd say we've had Ethiopians on espresso 70-80% of the time and feedback has been great; in fact people are a bit disappointed when it isn't an Ethiopian natural on. Lattes are probably about 20% of sales too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Yep i'd say we've had Ethiopians on espresso 70-80% of the time and feedback has been great; in fact people are a bit disappointed when it isn't an Ethiopian natural on. Lattes are probably about 20% of sales too.


And there rest is other milk drinks


----------



## Griffo (Dec 31, 2017)

I enjoyed Rave's Signature blend in Cap/Latte. Their Chatswood blend is nice, too.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Union's Bobolink cuts through milk nicely even though it's a light roast.


+1 for this bean


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Just finished the Cherry Cherry from CC, was really pleasantly surprised by this bean. Would recommend it.


----------

